# Pro Vacation Group (Pro Vacations Group?) "RCI Hilton Stay" Telemarketing Call Villa Group



## Hobokie (Jan 10, 2020)

Good morning TUG fam!  Not sure if I'm posting this in the right forum, but figured it was either this or TUG lounge?

I received a call this am from a company who first identified themselves as "Villa Group" but then later gave me "Pro Vacation Group" as their name.  I tried to keep them on the phone long enough to find info here on TUG, but was unsuccessful so I started googling and yelping etc.  In case this helps anyone receiving a similar call, here's what they offered and why I declined/hung up... They indicated they worked with RCI and because I had stayed at a Hilton in Boca Raton last year (this was accurate) I was selected for the offer below... 

They started off by offering a "couple's retreat" in Dominican Republic, Mexico or a family vacation in Orlando.  I asked if I could bring my family to DR and they asked for childrens' ages.  I said it wasn't children, it was my sister & brother-in-law and they said "group travel wasn't allowed" but that I could refer my sis brother-in-law and they could book their own package. 

So we ended up focusing on the couples' retreat in the DR and I was offered a $699 all inclusive (AI) for 2 including transportation to & from airport, all gratuities, all meals and all beverages (including alcohol) and I had 18 months to book this out.  I asked about availability and they indicated they needed a minimum of 15 days but availability would be slim at 15 days.  They said during "regular" season, they could guarantee anything within 30 days, but if it was busy season "such as Christmas or Thanksgiving" then they would need 90 days to guarantee.  I asked about extra fees and they indicated it was an additional $119.98 total.  I then said "nah, I'm good thank you" and they next offered me the same package for $549 (plus the extra $120) and doubled the amount of time I had to book (36 months vs 18 months).  So $670 for 2 adults AI in DR and I have 3 years to book... not bad?  

They indicated I had to book "on today's live call" meaning RIGHT NOW, not after I had time to think and google, etc... I stalled and kept them on the line while I called the hubs & came on here TUG to look for clues.  I found nothing!  Went on TUG Marketplace to see reviews for the resort (Ancora Punta Cana Yatch Club) and didn't find anything there either!  Hubs found the resort on trip advisor and said it has 4.5 stars and "looks nice". 

I was able to find "Pro Vacation Group" on yelp and decided not to book this based on the yelp reviewer who said they took 10 days to confirm because their systems didn't sync... and the other yelper who said I wouldn't be able to get what I want.  Of course, I imagine these yelpers might have been trying to book prime season last minute and maybe are just disgruntled but eh, I got my HGVC and my WM so I'm probably ok without this... I hung up (took a pass).  I got 2 calls immediately after (from different #s and area codes) which I did not pick up.  









						Pro Vacation Group - Orlando, FL
					

Specialties: Marketing Travel Agency in Orlando Florida Established in 2015.  Great Customer Service and Business Ethics with love for Customer to be able to not compromise on quality for price has been our number one priority. This philosophy is key to our success.    We pride ourselves to be...




					www.yelp.com
				




Anyway, figured I should put this on here in case anyone else experiences this type of call and wants some master TUG advice!  Anyone else have experience with this company and/or resort?


----------



## Rolltydr (Jan 10, 2020)

Would you mind sharing the phone number the call came from? I received a call this morning from an Orlando area code but no name associated with the number. They left a message saying they had some important information about my Wyndham timeshare and to please call them back. I googled the number and it was identified with a few different scams a few years ago, some TS related, some not. I didn't see anything recent. I’m currently waiting to close on a couple of contracts so my initial inclination was to return the call. However, after the google search and now seeing your post. I’m hesitant to. I’ll wait and see if they call back. The number I was called from was 407-502-7298.


----------



## Hobokie (Jan 10, 2020)

Well they called from 3 different numbers so I'm not sure this will help you!  231-408-5103 was the call I answered and 941-888-7428 & 352-464-9005 were the 2 calls that came in right after I hung up (without saying goodbye or "not interested").  I am not saying this company is a "scam", btw, simply sharing what they offered and why I choose not to accept (because I can do better than having to wait 10 days for someone to confirm my travel dates...)


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 10, 2020)

Hobokie said:


> I am not saying this company is a "scam", btw, simply sharing what they offered and why I choose not to accept...



It's probably not one of those scams in the sense that they will take your money and do nothing like the upfront fee resale companies.  I receive a number of calls like this.  They are probably two-bit travel clubs.  I've talked with them on the phone before.  The call you received follows the same pattern as the ones I receive.  They claim to be affiliated with RCI or II.  They say they know you because you stayed at one of "their" resorts before.

Later they tell you that the offer is only good on that phone call.  I know because I tell them "Send it to my e-mail so that I can look it over."  That usually ends the conversation.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jan 10, 2020)

Hobokie said:


> They indicated they worked with RCI and because I had stayed at a Hilton in Boca Raton last year (this was accurate) I was selected for the offer below...



I am a little curious how you think they might have learned that you had stayed at a particular Hilton in Boca Raton last year?  I am certainly concerned if either RCI or Hilton is giving out this type of private information, even if the caller is a legit organization!!


----------



## Hobokie (Jan 10, 2020)

Yeah, it's strange... it was a higher end Hilton resort (can't remember the name, will have to google it) & I was there for a conference... now I'm wondering if the conference organizers are selling this information since I booked the room on a room block reserved for the conference.... hmmmmm... would be a clever buy for these companies since the people that attend these conferences are professionals with usually higher than average income.....

I have never booked anything through RCI (yet) as I am a new timeshare owner...


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jan 10, 2020)

That sounds like a possible explanation.  I only made reference to RCI because you said the callers had mentioned they were affiliated with it.  I doubt Hilton would do it, or I would be constantly deluged with such offers!!!

The conference is an interesting possibility.  Never thought about that.  I would be raising the issue with the conference organizers.  The problem is most of us just tick the "accept" button on the terms and conditions and privacy declaration when signing up for things.  Few of us actually look at the permissions we are giving them.  I am just as guilty as the next person.  I may have to pay more attention to that in future.


----------



## RX8 (Jan 11, 2020)

You receive a cold call from an unknown outfit using spoofed phone numbers and they lie  initially about who they really are. You saved yourself money and aggravation by not giving them your credit card.

The fact that they are spoofing telephone numbers is enough to call them a scam. Spoofing is illegal. So is cold calling if you are on the DNC list.

Looked at their website and found another lie. They claim to have “*award winning* customer service”.  All I see are complaints.


----------

